# pigs & sand fleas



## burntmuch (Apr 9, 2011)

Well its warmed up real nice here. My 2 feeder pigs are doing great. Seem to be eating real good, figured out the water nipple coming out of the wall. With this warm weather out comes the sand fleas. Last night the pigs were itching them selves raw. I could tell they were just miserable. Went to TSC & got some , cant remember what its called, but its the flea powder that you dust livestock with. Gave them a dusting & dusted their bedding. They are doing much better, but still itching a bit. Is there anything I can give them or rub on their skin, to relieve some of the itching.


----------



## RIRss (Apr 10, 2011)

What type of nipple watering system do ou have? I dont have any sand bugs here but I dont know where your llocated so hopefully I dont get any..

Thanks,
RIRss


----------



## burntmuch (Apr 10, 2011)

Its a nipple I ordered from Farmtek, connected to a 55 gallon tank inside the barn. They bite down on it & water comes out


----------



## RIRss (Apr 10, 2011)

Yeah I have the same thing but im not sure how im going to run it into the pen. I have it connected to the pvc so I still trying to secide on how im going to do it.


----------



## burntmuch (Apr 10, 2011)

I ran a hose off a spigot on the barrel thats slightly elevated to the nipple drilled a 7/8 hole in the wood siding. The only thing you see on the outside is the nipple. Very happy with how it turned out.


----------



## meldelfc (Apr 13, 2011)

Could you post a picture? I would like to see how it is so I could possibly copy it...
Thanks


----------



## burntmuch (Apr 14, 2011)

It may take me a couple days to get a pic posted. gonna be busy. Im gonna be doing hog panels on the insde of my post.


----------

